# ?Summoner Komplettlösung?



## Rebellchoas (15. April 2005)

*?Summoner Komplettlösung?*

Hallo
ich habe einige Probleme beim spielen von Summoner. ich weiß nicht genau wo ich manchmal hin muss, oder ich brauche zu lange um den richtigen Lösungsweg zu finden.
wollte fragen ob jemand mal in Netz eine Komplettlösung gefunden hat oder ob jemand selbst eine hat.

BYE BYE


----------



## Dumbi (15. April 2005)

*AW: ?Summoner Komplettlösung?*

Auf englisch: http://dlh.net/chtdb/chtview.php?lang=ger&sys=pc&disp=e7177


----------



## shila1 (16. April 2005)

*AW: ?Summoner Komplettlösung?*



			
				Rebellchoas am 15.04.2005 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ich habe einige Probleme beim spielen von Summoner. ich weiß nicht genau wo ich manchmal hin muss, oder ich brauche zu lange um den richtigen Lösungsweg zu finden.
> wollte fragen ob jemand mal in Netz eine Komplettlösung gefunden hat oder ob jemand selbst eine hat.
> 
> BYE BYE



Eine deutsche Lösung findest Du bei www.cheats.de


----------



## thedeadlybride (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: ?Summoner Komplettlösung?*

Hallo auch, ich hab ein paar Fragen: 

Hab des Spiel zwar fast durch, aber bei einer Stelle verzweifle ich schier. Ich bin grade in Wolong und benötige den "Schwanz des Rhokuls" (oder wie das Teil auch heisst , weiss es jetzt nicht mehr so genau)  Ich habe diese 
  verdammte Hölhe schon ung. tausendmal abgesucht, stundenlang immer.  Aber ich finde ihn einfach nicht. 

 Zweites Problem:

Ich benötige die dritte Scherbe  (die rote, glaub ich) für die Quest "Die Scherben der Ghimaadi". War auch schon in den Katakomben von Iona und habe diese auch tausendmal , stundenlang abgesucht. Es wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte,  da ich das Spiel endlich mal durchspielen will, da es sehr ärgerlich ist, ich harke nur an diesen zwei stellen, die mich zur weissglut bringen 

Freundliche grüsse 

thedeadlybride


----------

